# Problems with Big Sur upgrade



## LellynPhotography (Feb 19, 2021)

I upgraded my OS on my iMac and it really screwed up Lightroom Classic - photos missing, interface looks different and the icon says  LRC alias.  Other software like Topaz studio is also messed up.  I had recently purchased a Mac mini (M1 chip) and a BenQ monitor and some LaCe raid devices and was planning to set up a new Lightroom catalog and move photos from my regular external drives to the raid and essentially re-set my whole work flow.  Now I am spooked by the problems caused by Big Sur on my iMac. Supposedly LRC does run on Big Sur and the M1 chip but Photoshop has real problems. Does anyone have a mac mini and the M1 chip? what has been your experience with LRC?  Do you have connected Raid storage? I have a 2019 Mac Book Pro that I did not upgrade.  I could use it as my desktop and connect the BenQ and the Raid to it.  I usually just use the MacBook when traveling.  Does anyone have advice of which direction to go?


----------



## Califdan (Feb 19, 2021)

I can't speak to any Mac issues (Big Sur or the M1 chip), but  the look of LR/Classic has not changed since many versions ago (if ever) so if the interface looks completely different then you are probably looking at LR/Cloudy and not LR/Classic.   A common mistake with fresh downloads of the SW.     Once you're sure you are in LR/.Classic, let us know if you still have missing folders.  Once that is dealt with, move onto your plugin's.


----------



## LellynPhotography (Feb 19, 2021)

No it is Lightroom Classic and it is definitely behaving differently. Overnight with the Big Sur upgrade.  Tomorrow I call Apple  Care.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 19, 2021)

LellynPhotography said:


> No it is Lightroom Classic and it is definitely behaving differently. Overnight with the Big Sur upgrade. Tomorrow I call Apple Care.



I can’t help but to say that I upgraded to Big Sur on my iMac and it was like any other OS upgrade. Nothing in Lightroom Changed. Some Mac users are reporting issues but I have not experienced any. 

When you talk, to AppleCare, make sure that you have good backups of you most recent catalogs, Image files and that you are using the latest catalog file that you had before the OS upgrade. 
 Remember Apple Care does not know or understand Lightroom and they could make things worse

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Feb 19, 2021)

What do you mean by 'looks different' - in what way? Were you on Classic 10.x before the upgrade?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 19, 2021)

Maybe it's an idea to post a screenshot to show what looks differently?


----------



## Woodbutcher (Feb 19, 2021)

I noticed that the pop up dialog box for deleting rejected messages changed, but that is an OS function call, I believe.


----------

